# Wallet Colors: Black or Brown?



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

I was just wondering, what does everyone prefer for the color of their leather wallets? Do you prefer black or do you like brown, and why?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

When it comes to leather anything I allways have a tendancy to go for brown.
be it belts ,shoes , briefcase, filofax or wallet I can`t fully explain why,but as an example I have one pair of black formal shoes and one pair of black patent shoes for wear with a dinner suit the rest (about 25 pairs) are in varying degrees of brown from light tan to a dark chestnut .

maybe its because black shoes remind me too much of my school uniform shoes.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If your capital is limited like mine a black wallet will cover formal situations. When I get enough money to KEEP some in my wallet I'll buy brown. I love both. Since it's in a pocket, the issue of matching as in belt and shoes is not as critical.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Brown.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

In _Dress For Success_, John T. Molloy prescribes rich brown.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown - even better, tan. Develops patina with age.


----------



## bkdc (Mar 4, 2007)

I have both, but they're both LV (black epi leather and brown checkered) and develop no patina. If I had to choose one, it would be BLACK due to the formal usage. My wallets have been used and abused for over six years each but still look brand spanking new. Amazing .... this plastic polymer 'faux' leather from Louis Vuitton.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Kav said:


> If your capital is limited like mine a black wallet will cover formal situations. When I get enough money to KEEP some in my wallet I'll buy brown. I love both. Since it's in a pocket, the issue of matching as in belt and shoes is not as critical.


it seems that you're implying that black covers a wider range of usage than brown does?


----------



## kash (Jun 5, 2005)

Last week when I was in London I purchased a new wallet after nearly 5 years. After having done fairly extensive due diligence which included visits to SAB, Tanner Krolle, Pickett, Valextra at Harrods among others, I found a nice brown wallet at Kilgour. The interior is tan and contrasts well with the brown exterior. I am sure the quality may not be as good as SAB or Valextra (I didn't care much for what was on offer at Tanner Krolle and Pickett), but I really liked the design and construction, and am particularly pleased with the shade of brown. I bought is for GBP 115 (the grained calf leather was GBP 95) but I understand the sale starts next week and most likely the leather goods will also be discounted.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My preference would fall solidly in the brown column.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've had both, but I think I generally go with brown. I'm nearly due for a new one and I'm interested in one that will hold a lot of cards (credit and otherwise) without getting too thick, so if anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears. It seems as though the easiest way to accomplish this is with some wallet that staggers the cards rather than stacking them up.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like brown better, but I would use a black wallet if one was given to me as a present and I needed it.


----------



## tom78 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have three, all by Aspinal. A dark brown croc full size jacket wallet (business wear), and slim jacket wallets in tan (everyday and weekend use) and black croc (with evening dress)


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

Normally I prefer brown but I could´t resist a Richard James - black with purple inside (just like my suit).


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Black just seems too cookie-cutter to me. I prefer a nice brown that will age nicely with time.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I prefer medium brown that gets darker with age. I have the water buffalo wallet from Coach for more than a year. Holding up great.

See https://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=8635&category_id=53 in British Tan color.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i like a brown for a wallet although i carry around an old kenneth cole black wallet. 
i think the brown brings out more depth and characteristics to a leather and more so in age and patina after many many usages.
black is more 2 dimensional.

also , black is such a clean color, any difference in shade or wear etc only makes it look more dirty or unkempt as the natural characteristic of black is jet clean formal .
a brown characteristically is very rustic and thus looks better with an antique or patina.

as you see, my old kc black wallet is so old and aged and used, that it just looks 'old, used, and dirty'
if it was a brown wallet , it would have probably looked aged and patinaed and vintage

ive been looking into the john lobb museum leather wallets in : chestnut, red museum, parisian brown, pewter, etc. they are very lovely , i wish to have one one day, but the prices are close to their prestige shoe prices on sale.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> I prefer medium brown that gets darker with age. I have the water buffalo wallet from Coach for more than a year. Holding up great.
> 
> See https://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=8635&category_id=53 in British Tan color.


I actually have this Coach water buffalo wallet in black, so I guess I'll go with a brown one. The one I'm planning on buying is not intended for formal use anyway. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> i like a brown for a wallet although i carry around an old kenneth cole black wallet.
> i think the brown brings out more depth and characteristics to a leather and more so in age and patina after many many usages.
> black is more 2 dimensional.
> 
> ...


Uhhh Brian...you need to get rid of that KC and get a Lobb right this minute!


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown gator.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Uhhh Brian...you need to get rid of that KC and get a Lobb right this minute!


actually to tell you the truth, my kc wallet holds up pretty well for 4 years now.
but yes, would love a lobb wallet, but they run up to $600 a wallet!

would be interesting if Alden came out with a shell cordovan wallet in a brogue :icon_smile: 
i think those would sell


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

I would definitely buy a shell cordovan or belting wallet- my wallets last me 4 to 6 months on average.

I prefer black wallets.


----------



## HolyBull (May 10, 2007)

i have a water buffalo hide from coach in black.

I like how it shines.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

If I carried one, probably black. I do carry a leather business card holder and it is black. I think black allows you to go between casual and dressed easier.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

In what kind of situation would one need a dress wallet...?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Brown leather does bring out a certain character, like with shoes. I carry a run-of-the-mill RL brown wallet, but since I put it in my front pocket most of the time, it looks ungainly. I think I should buy a slim one with a money clip instead of a pocket.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

What I see when I hear "dress wallet" is a long wallet - one designed for the breast pocket of a jacket - as opposed to a billfold for the hip pocket of one's trousers. I have black and brown in both styles, though I rarely use the black billfold.
If I were to narrow it down, I would go for brown. In the harness and saddle sales business there's the notion that "only the best leather gets dyed black." In the harness making business, however, it's better known that "only the leather that takes black dye best gets dyed black." Generally speaking, the better leather is left brown. It lasts longer, smells more like good leather and adopts an attractive patina.


----------



## tazmaniac (Apr 27, 2007)

what about other colours? for example, I would like a dark purplish wallet or dark green maybe. a wallet would be an item where such a thing could be pulled off easily as opposed to, say, shoes.


----------

